# العهد الجديد المسموع بموقعك



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أكثر من ترجمة
http://www.faithcomesbyhearing.com/link-to-us​ 
اذا اردت أن يبدء بالعمل بالترجمة العربية المتداولة
في الكود الذي نسخته من الموقع انتبه جيدا مكتوب​ 
flashvars="sku=N2ESV​ 
وليكون بالعربي يجب عليك تغيير ال sku ل​ 
flashvars="sku=N2ARZVDV​ 
واترك باقي الكود كما هو​ 
هنا سيكون الانجيل المسموع بالعربي عند تشغيله تلقائي​ 

المعلومة عن جاك موقع طريق الحق
وتم تجربتها
***
لرؤية التجربة
اضغط هنا​ 
******
اضافة
شرح الأخ مراد
بمنتديات الشباب المسيحى
(الهوب)​شرح للمبتدئين أمثالى
1- تدخل لوحة تحكم الادارة(الأدمن)
2-الأستيالات والقوالب
3-البحث فى القوالب
تكتب كلمة header
ثم تضغط بحث
سيظهر لك كلام كثير لاتحذف منه شئ
وفى اسفل الكلام الموجود
تضيف عبارة(ليست أجبارى)

: <!--the new code --> 
وذلك للتفرقة بين ماسبق
وماستضعه

ثم تضع الكود
وتضغط حفظ

ملاحظة
للتغلب على مشكلة التوسيط ولحفظ الاشياء الاخرى كما هى
قمت بتعديل ابعاد الكود من 600 الى 950
واصبح الكود كالتالى جاهزاً للتركيب كالتالى
لاتنسخ الكود من هنا لعدم ظهور بعض الحروف بل انسخه من موقع الانجيل وعدل عليه الملاحظات المذكورة
---------
<!-- the new code nageh1 --> 
<embed src="http://stream.faithcomesbyhearing.com/widget.swf" 
quality="high" 
pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" play="true"
loop="true" scale="showall" wmode="window" devicefont="false"
bgcolor="#ffffff" name="widget" menu="true" allowfull***een="false"
allow******access="always"
flashvars="sku=N2ARZVDV&display_language=eng&displ ay_artwork=true"
salign="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" 
width="950" align="middle" height="150"> 
</embed> 

*****************************************************

وهكذا استمتع انت ورواد المنتدى بكلمة الله
ليديم الرب كلمته لنا


----------



## ستيفان (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Alexander.t (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا ناجح على الطريقه الجميله

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

فكره جميله يا ناجح 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل خالص


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارككم


----------

